# Rest in Peace my beautiful Hugo



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous horse, beautiful, strong owner. Condolences.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful pictures! What a string horse he was! You did the right thing and I'm sure he is making a little girl in heaven very happy and thanking you as he now not in any pain! 

I wish all horses who have issues with staying sound had owners like you, I all to often see horses in pain and still be used caused the owner is selfish or ignorant and in disbelief.

Hugo, you where an amazing horse! We will miss you greatly! Rest in peace!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

May he rest in peace  Such beautiful photos


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

Oh my, I am SO sorry. My heart absolutely dropped when I saw the title of your post. Hugo was so lucky to have you to not only give him his best chance at life but also to love him enough to let him go. He had an amazing life with you, one he wouldn't have had with anyone else. My sincerest condolences, hugs & other happy fluffy things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Kayty. So sorry you had to make such a heartbreaking decision, but glad it was for the best. *hugs*


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Almsot forgot my favourite photo









I will miss him beyond belief, he was such a special horse to me. But now that it is all done, I now longer have to worry and see him every day, wondering if he will be ok or how much longer he has, I feel so relieved. After speaking with my vet, I now know with absolute certainty, that there is nothing more I could have done, and I timed my decision perfectly, before he was in too much pain and his quality of life lost. 

I love you big guy, and I hope you taught Billy a thing or two before you left us because he has very big shoes to fill


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

So sorry...he was beautiful. What a compassionate and loving owner he had.


----------



## Avidest (Jan 23, 2012)

He was handsome. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss, Kayty. 

Nothing is quite so heartbreaking as making the decision to put down a horse who, despite the pain he is in, still remains in high spirits.

The photos are beautiful.

RIP Hugo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Kayty, I'm both commented on facebook & mentioned it in a reply on PM.

But, your literally the most inspiring horse owner. If my horse was in a situation like you were in with Hugo: I can only hope that I too am able to put my horses needs before my own. You have truly done the right thing. 

<3


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss. He sounded like such an incredible horse and it is a true shame that he previous career had such an effect. You sacrificed a lot for him, and I am sure he is thankful for all you did for him. 

R.I.P Hugo


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't see the pictures as I'm in work, so subbing to see when I get home.

RIP Hugo and big hugs to you Kayty xxx


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

The video that the photographer put together for me. Such perfect song choice, it suits him to the T. Making me bawl though 

A Tribute to Hugo ~ RIP - YouTube


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Kayty...my heart goes out to you. You did what needed to be done for your beautiful boy and that took more courage than I can imagine. You are most definitely a horseman that many of us should emulate. RIP lovely Hugo.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

R.I.P. Hugo.

Tear jerker of a video


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Allison, I currently look like a puffed up toad after watching that video a few times. It's so beautiful, but I kind of wish I hadn't watched it while it is all still so raw.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear this sad news. You have some great photos to frame there to remind you of great memories. x


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That was a beautiful video, Kayty. I can't imagine how it feels but you have great memories.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

What a beautiful boy, and what a blessing that you could help him enjoy his last day. Hugs!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures and the video was beautiful Kayty. I'm typing through a few tears. 

Somewhere, somewhere
In time's own space,
There must be some sweet pastured place....
Where creeks sing on and tall trees grow,
Some paradise where horses go.
For by the love that guides my pen,
I know great horses live again.

Rest In Peace sweet Hugo.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Kayty, 

So sorry to hear of your loss of your gorgeous Hugo! But glad to hear that he is now pain free 

What a great owner you are doing as much as you have for him! ((HUGS)) to you!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I remember when you first got him, and then when you first started having issues with the lameness...what a road...you both fought a good fight. :hug: Lots of hugs


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Kayty, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Skyboy (Nov 27, 2011)

My condolences as well. What a beautiful memory to have as your last one together. Having such lovely photographs taken, him in high spirits... Your smile says it all! May you continue to find comfort in knowing you did the best for him!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, honey, I am so sorry. :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

**hugs** I've been there--lost my 2 favorite horses 3 years ago, and I had owned them both over 20 years. You did the right thing. NO sense letting him suffer, and you saved him from going down, not being able to get up and being fearful. "Corporal" (1982-2009, RIP) died of a stroke and we put down "Ro Go Bar" (1982-2009, RIP). It still hurts.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh. I am so sorry. I can tell that you loved him very much, and as hard as it was, I feel you made the best decision for Hugo. So so so sorry though.

After looking at these pictures and that video, I'm bawling, I can't even imagine what you are going through and feeling.

*Hugs from Michigan*

Also, did you have a last photo shoot with him because of the decision that was made? Or are these old photos? How sweet of you. You two looked very happy together. That's true love that I see in those pictures.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

RIP Hugo 
my prayers go out to you and your family

a friend of mine lost her horse recently too


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It's a shame to lose such a beautiful horse like him. My heart is out to you for being such a good owner and doing what was right for him. He's in a better place now. RIP Hugo.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

So so so sorry 

Rest in peace stunning man. You were lucky to have such a strong owner who cared so much to let you go when she knew it was right, not when it went on too long. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of your handsome boy Hugo.
It is quite obvious that you loved him just as he loved you. Even though it must've been hard, you made the right decision at the right time. The photos are beautiful and I'm sure you will cherish them forever.
Many hugs!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
I love the pictures they are absolutely stunning.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am SO sorry.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> *Hugs from Michigan*
> 
> Also, did you have a last photo shoot with him because of the decision that was made? Or are these old photos? How sweet of you. You two looked very happy together. That's true love that I see in those pictures.


They were taken the afternoon before he was put to sleep, I realised that I didn't have any really nice shots of him, and I'd wanted to get some nice photo's of him and Billy for a long time. I was incredibly lucky that the photographer that took them was able to come out at such short notice, and on top of that, she didn't charge me. I will be forever grateful to her for giving me such a beautiful memory of my Hugo.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Sweet beautiful amazing woman, you did for him exactly what he trusted you to do. God bless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Many (((((Hugs))))) How old Was Hugo? He sure was a handsome boy.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He was 10, HorseLovinLady


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Kayty said:


> He was 10, HorseLovinLady


 Oh man! Still so young! Again i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Very young 
He raced until he was 7 though, first started in the 2 year old races. Had 32 starts in all.
There is little wonder that his legs were so wrecked, such a devastating waste of a horse that could have had such a successful, long term career in dressage, or even as an eventer or show hunter. I had people offering me a lot of money for him when I first got him, thinking he was a WB. No one ever picked him as an ottb unless I told them. Just wish his joints and connective tissue in his legs was as strong looking as the rest of him.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

rip hugo. such a beautiful horse and owner!
hugs!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I am very sorry, Kayty <3 my heart goes out to you as you grieve the loss of beautiful Hugo. I am convinced, just as you are, that you made the right decision as well. Often the best decisions are the hardest ones. I guess its like the saying goes, if you love someone you have to let them go.

With your permission, I would love to draw a sketch of him for you, to go with the beautiful memories and photographs to remember him by.

Thinking of and praying for you in the hard time <3


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm so very sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Medh (Jan 14, 2012)

He is beautiful. A horse never was. He always is. He lives in your heart and will never leave <3 Just remember he's up there galloping through the fields never in pain.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Endiku said:


> I am very sorry, Kayty <3 my heart goes out to you as you grieve the loss of beautiful Hugo. I am convinced, just as you are, that you made the right decision as well. Often the best decisions are the hardest ones. I guess its like the saying goes, if you love someone you have to let them go.
> 
> With your permission, I would love to draw a sketch of him for you, to go with the beautiful memories and photographs to remember him by.
> 
> Thinking of and praying for you in the hard time <3


Thank you, Endiku 

Yes, I am happy for anyone that would like to use any of his photos to draw from, to do so. So long as they are not intended for sale. 
Eventually I will get brave enough to do a pastel portrait of him myself, I would like to do a huge head study to put on my wall, beside the beautiful framed shots I have of him. He was a one in a million.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

My thoughts are with you over your grieving period, but I think you did the best thing, and what a beautiful ending captured with such equally gorgeous photos. I wish you and Billy all the best too!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy. You did what was right and kind for him.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Gorgeous horse, beautiful, strong owner. Condolences.



could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I managed to swallow that teaspoon of cement this afternoon, and go and clean out Hugo's stable. Took me over an hour to just do a few poos and some hay scraps. Spent most of it sitting in the middle, holding his rugs and crying. I don't remember EVER being this emotionally wrecked over anything, even losing people in my life :S

Decided to bring Billy up to the stables for some TLC. I tied him next to Hugo's stable, and straight away he leant right through the door, his little eyes popping out of his head and looking everywhere, then turning and looking at me, nudged me with his nose, and started neighing and nickering into the stable. 
I had to put him back in the paddock, I had such an incredible sense of guilt that Billy and Hugo had just started to get on so well, Billy would stand by the paddock gate where he could see into Hugo's stable during the day, and I took Hugo away. 

*thinks about puppies and kittens and rainbows*


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish you quick peace. I am so sorry fir your lose.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Rest in peace Hugo <3
So sad to lose such a wonderful horse, my thoughts are with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

so sorry for your loss but so glad you had the opportunity to have a wonderful horse....RIP Hugo


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

So sorry for the loss. He is so beautiful. RIP big boy


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss. He was a truly beautiful horse.

RIP Hugo


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Some old photos

















































And his first and last trot under saddle after his 18 months off with a hock injury, and my first ride in 10 months out of the saddle (horrendous position, core strength has gone to mush :/ )


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Great pictures of a great horse!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

:"( I am so sorry to hear that! 

You two looked like you had so much fun together! He was a truely great horse that will be missed!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. He was a big, beautiful horse. 

*hug*


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

It was hard not to shed a tear or two for your loss. I'm SO sorry you had to make that decision. It's one that I wouldn't wish on anyone to make.
He's such a stunning horse, I was really hoping he would pull through for you.

*many interweb hugs and good feelings your way*


----------



## Zephyrgirl636 (Jan 25, 2012)

He was gorgeous and sounds like a wonderful horse. I'm so sorry you had to lose him.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought my first horse today. Reading your post brought tears to my eyes. I am so sorry. He was a very lucky guy to have such a caring and loving owner. I hope that I have your strength if I ever have to make the same decision for my girl. 

And what beautiful pictures you have of the two of you. 

Hugs....


----------



## Patriot (Jan 28, 2012)

My sincerely condolences to you, saying good bye is never easy. 

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

One week today Hugo, and I miss you more than ever. Your stable looks so empty, your halter hanging up on the wall is already collecting dusk. I have tried to give some of your things away to friends, Billy won't be as big as you so most of your rugs I won't be able to use. I could really do with a big 'Hugo hug' at the moment, so I've been making do by sitting against your stable with your halter and talking to you. 
I hope you are galloping free with Imppie, Milly and Mac xx


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I know I'm not Hugo, but :hug:.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I know I'm not Hugo, but :hug:.


 Aw, Thank you


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I had tears in my eyes, that is soo sad  I'm so sorry for your loss! Those pictures are very special and very amazing, treasures forever to remember him by. He looks so happy in them and you do too, I'm honestly so sorry to hear he to be put down.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

What a beautiful final memory to have of a truly amazing horse. I tend to keep to myself around the forum, but I have always read your posts and looked up to you. You are a truly strong person, and an immensely talented horsewoman. You made the best decision there was to make, and I look up to you even more so because of it.

Stay strong and never let his memory fade. The pain will get easier with time, and one day you will be able to able to think about him with nothing but a smile on your face.

Rest in peace, sweet Hugo. My comforting thoughts are with you, Kayty.


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

beautiful pictures and a beautiful horse. so sorry for your loss but glad you know you did what was best for him


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. He is a beautiful horse.


----------

